# Victorian Government ICT Sponsorship Applications



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear Members,

Today I have received the mail from VIC State Sponsor Dept. Anybody receive same kind of a mail. Anybody recently received the decision made by VIC State Sponsor Dept(ICT occupations). If yes, Please share your Reference Number(Last two digit XX-For privacy). My Reference Number SS-2010-039XX.
Applied on 1st week of DEC 2010. Thanks.

"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme.* 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.* 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.* "

Regards,
RR


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi RR,

I have applied for Victoria SS on Dec 17 and until jan 22 2011 there was no reply from them. After i have sent my ACS +ve assessment on 18 jan 2011, they have requested to give a updated CV with gaps filled up.Today i am going to send the updated CV to them. I think i need to check with my agent regarding the above email.Hope will get a grant letter soon. All the best for your grant too.:ranger:

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

I have received the same email today too.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

raguram330 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Today I have received the mail from VIC State Sponsor Dept. Anybody receive same kind of a mail. Anybody recently received the decision made by VIC State Sponsor Dept(ICT occupations). If yes, Please share your Reference Number(Last two digit XX-For privacy). My Reference Number SS-2010-039XX.
> Applied on 1st week of DEC 2010. Thanks.
> ...


@ raguram330: which ICT occupation/ACS code you have applied ?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

raguram330 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Today I have received the mail from VIC State Sponsor Dept. Anybody receive same kind of a mail. Anybody recently received the decision made by VIC State Sponsor Dept(ICT occupations). If yes, Please share your Reference Number(Last two digit XX-For privacy). My Reference Number SS-2010-039XX.
> Applied on 1st week of DEC 2010. Thanks.
> ...


My Cousine and me got the same mail. My cousine applied on 18th Nov 2010 and I had applied on 7th Nov 2010. Reference numbers SS-2010-023XX and 047XX.


----------



## venkata.apparao (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,
Even I got the same message. I applied for my Victoria State Sponsorship on 30th December 2010. I haven't recieved any thing from victoria until today morning. I was excited after seeing this email from them today morning.

Dear Venkata Appa Rao PENUGANTI,

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. 

I hope we would receive our result soon...

By the way I applied for 261313( Software Engineer) with 7+ years Java/J2ee.

Thanks,
Venkat.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hi Guys,

i have received the same email today morning. i have applied on 13 NOV 2010 for occupation 261312 developer programmer my REF# SS-2010-029XX

Thanks*


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

venkata.apparao said:


> Hi,
> Even I got the same message. I applied for my Victoria State Sponsorship on 30th December 2010. I haven't recieved any thing from victoria until today morning. I was excited after seeing this email from them today morning.
> 
> Dear Venkata Appa Rao PENUGANTI,
> ...




Hi Venkat,

My reference no is SS -2010 -044xx and had applied for 261313(Software Engineer) with 4+ yrs of exp in Java/J2ee. I haven't receive any email from Victoria SS dept. shows what ?????


Regards,
Banu


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

banujey said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> My reference no is SS -2010 -044xx and had applied for 261313(Software Engineer) with 4+ yrs of exp in Java/J2ee. I haven't receive any email from Victoria SS dept. shows what ?????
> 
> ...


 Hi Guys,

I have received an email from my agent says that he had received the same email in the morning on behalf. Wait.. wait.. until get a grant letter.....:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Thanks much,
Banu


----------



## nadare (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All, 

I also have received the same e-mail. I have applied under 261313 - Software Engineering. My reference number is SS-2010-023XX.

Regards


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I received the same email today ..I applied on 19 Jan 2011. But where did you get the reference number from? as I dint have that mentioned in email


----------



## nadare (Dec 3, 2010)

farazfaheem said:


> I received the same email today ..I applied on 19 Jan 2011. But where did you get the reference number from? as I dint have that mentioned in email


Hi, the reference number was sent with a previous e-mail. This one which mentions the delay in finalising the applications does not include the reference number.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

but this is the first email i got after i submitted the application on 19th :s


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*don't panic, this email is sent to all applicant who submitted a SS to VIC. the VIC GOV is emailing all of us not every individual as they did not mention our application# on the email. *



farazfaheem said:


> but this is the first email i got after i submitted the application on 19th :s


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

so how long do you think it will take to send my reference number ?


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*i had mine after 2 days from submitting the application.*



farazfaheem said:


> so how long do you think it will take to send my reference number ?


----------



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Banu,

Almost my case also similar to yours. I am going to launch my application for the ACS assessment soon. But after you receive the ACS positive assessment. How you have approach them to provide the positive assessment details. Did you send a mail to [email protected] or [email protected] with the scan document!!!!!
You mentioned "they have requested to give a updated CV with gaps filled up". What kind of additional infromation are they requested!!! Currently I am working in Malaysia as SAP consultant. please share your technical expertise. Thanks.

Hi rmansoor,

I have applied for 261399-SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS NEC. Thanks.

Hi farazfaheem,

You can drop a mail to [email protected]
Then you will receive the ref number of your case. Cheers.


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

raguram330 said:


> Hi Banu,
> 
> Almost my case also similar to yours. I am going to launch my application for the ACS assessment soon. But after you receive the ACS positive assessment. How you have approach them to provide the positive assessment details. Did you send a mail to [email protected] or [email protected] with the scan document!!!!!
> You mentioned "they have requested to give a updated CV with gaps filled up". What kind of additional infromation are they requested!!! Currently I am working in Malaysia as SAP consultant. please share your technical expertise. Thanks.
> ...



Hi Ragu,

Really i don't know the url to which my agent updated the ACS document.After the updation, he had received an email from victoria that they need a updated CV "with gaps filled up".Because i have some gap for my marriage and relocation to sinapore in between my work experience.Yesterday we have again updated the CV to Victoria SS dept. 

My skills : Java/J2ee with 4+ years of work experience.

Wish me good luck for the positive grant from victoria.
:ranger:

Regards,
Banu


----------



## hj_in_aus (Aug 21, 2010)

*Same Here*

hi all,

I also received the same message.

Seems like government is thinking on the possible number of intakes that they want to have per year for ICT and once they get a number from industry representatives, we all will get the grant letter.

But its silly that they dont collect this information in advance and are making us all wait for the grant letter. 

hj.
BTW- my application number is SS-2010-043XX


----------



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Banu,

I wish you good luck for the positive grant. If possible, plz chk with your agent and guide me the way to update the ACS status to Vic SS. Thanks.

RR


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

hey raguram330 .. I received the Reference number. thanks for the advice


----------



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Banu,

Any suggestions. Thanks.

Hi farazfaheem,

Sounds good. Most welcome.


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

raguram330 said:


> Hi Banu,
> 
> Any suggestions. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Ragu,

my agent have sent all the updates to this email address only.
*[email protected] *.Hope this helps and sorry for the delay.

Regards,
Banu


----------



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Banu,

Thanks for your information. Cheers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Happened with us when we applied for ACT sponsorship. we applied in April and got ss in September, but sometime in July when we emailed them asking explanation why so much delay in our appliciation as those who applied after me got SS, they said they are forming a panel for IT applications and will get back as soon as it is done as they were not sure which skill was critically required and which wasn't. We finally got our ss in september. (had a few friends who applied after me got their ss in a month and a half).

You cant do anything but wait, atleast you did not get an email from them saying you cant make it.

wish you luck
Cheers
Anj


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

nadare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also have received the same e-mail. I have applied under 261313 - Software Engineering. My reference number is SS-2010-023XX.
> 
> Regards


I also received the same email


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

*its really long wait !*

Hi everyone

I also applied form SS with Victoria on 5th of Nov in Network Security Specialist. its almost 4 months nd didn’t get any proper communication from them . When ever i try to connect with them, they jus reply by asking 'sorry for delay we still waiting industry feedback??
Not understand whts wrong with them why the frustrating people. why not ready with before when they publish their lists ? Today i again emailed to them lets see wht they reply. nd in 4th of next month my ASC is going to expire i am not sure wht i hav to do in this situation ??


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

we are in the same boat mate, i have applied on 10 NOV on ICT occupation and still no response until now, i got the same 'sorry for delay' response.
i think there are more than 20000 applicant who applied for VIC SS most of them are ICT. i think also they need to make sure they choose the right persons, that's why it takes so long.
my real concern is one day DIAC decide to not receive any further applications until 1 July [new point system] which will be very disappointed. 



preetfzr said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I also applied form SS with Victoria on 5th of Nov in Network Security Specialist. its almost 4 months nd didn’t get any proper communication from them . When ever i try to connect with them, they jus reply by asking 'sorry for delay we still waiting industry feedback??
> Not understand whts wrong with them why the frustrating people. why not ready with before when they publish their lists ? Today i again emailed to them lets see wht they reply. nd in 4th of next month my ASC is going to expire i am not sure wht i hav to do in this situation ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

kimoloop said:


> we are in the same boat mate, i have applied on 10 NOV on ICT occupation and still no response until now, i got the same 'sorry for delay' response.
> i think there are more than 20000 applicant who applied for VIC SS most of them are ICT. i think also they need to make sure they choose the right persons, that's why it takes so long.
> my real concern is one day DIAC decide to not receive any further applications until 1 July [new point system] which will be very disappointed.


What about the Istikhara kimoloop?


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

will pray Istikhara now. was just searching for the correct Formula.



ausimmi said:


> What about the Istikhara kimoloop?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

kimoloop said:


> will pray Istikhara now. was just searching for the correct Formula.


Perform two rak'aat nafil, then perform hamd wa dhikr of Allah and send durood shareef to the Prophet Peace be upon him and then recite the dua on the 7th page of this link: DEENEISLAM.COM :: Istikhara ka Masnoon Tariqa (type 7 in the text box and press enter to go to page 7). Make sure to perform everything with presence of mind and purity of heart. Do everyday until your mind settles on one thing or the other. Hope this helps!!


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Perform two rak'aat nafil, then perform hamd wa dhikr of Allah and send durood shareef to the Prophet Peace be upon him and then recite the dua on the 7th page of this link: DEENEISLAM.COM :: Istikhara ka Masnoon Tariqa (type 7 in the text box and press enter to go to page 7). Make sure to perform everything with presence of mind and purity of heart. Do everyday until your mind settles on one thing or the other. Hope this helps!!



recite dua from memory is mandatory? It is difficult to memories anything now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

era7bd said:


> recite dua from memory is mandatory? It is difficult to memories anything now.


No its not mandatory but you should read the translation once and keep it in mind so you are actually asking something from Allah rather than just reciting some words blankly. I suppose it will be easier for kimoloop since he is from Egypt and will understand the Arabic easily. By the way, if you start memorizing quranic Aayaats and supplications little by little, Allah will help you and you will yourself see improvement after some time. Don't give up on trying!!!


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

ausimmi, you are the best as always. Allah bless you.




ausimmi said:


> No its not mandatory but you should read the translation once and keep it in mind so you are actually asking something from Allah rather than just reciting some words blankly. I suppose it will be easier for kimoloop since he is from Egypt and will understand the Arabic easily. By the way, if you start memorizing quranic Aayaats and supplications little by little, Allah will help you and you will yourself see improvement after some time. Don't give up on trying!!!


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> No its not mandatory but you should read the translation once and keep it in mind so you are actually asking something from Allah rather than just reciting some words blankly. I suppose it will be easier for kimoloop since he is from Egypt and will understand the Arabic easily. By the way, if you start memorizing quranic Aayaats and supplications little by little, Allah will help you and you will yourself see improvement after some time. Don't give up on trying!!!



thx buddy


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

era7bd said:


> thx buddy


I have applied online for the state sponsorship on 30th January 2011 on ICT occupations (ICT Security Specialist 262112).but still have not received any acknowledgment email and reference number for my application .

i sent a mail to [email protected] but they also did not give me any reply.


Passing bit tensed time


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

try this email 
[ [email protected] ]




polashbu said:


> I have applied online for the state sponsorship on 30th January 2011 on ICT occupations (ICT Security Specialist 262112).but still have not received any acknowledgment email and reference number for my application .
> 
> i sent a mail to [email protected] but they also did not give me any reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

polashbu said:


> I have applied online for the state sponsorship on 30th January 2011 on ICT occupations (ICT Security Specialist 262112).but still have not received any acknowledgment email and reference number for my application .
> 
> i sent a mail to [email protected] but they also did not give me any reply.
> 
> ...



We are all waiting for response. I got second mail and mentioned they will need more time. So, I think it's a common scenario. 

If you like to contact with them, you may use following address: [email protected]

Thx


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

era7bd said:


> We are all waiting for response. I got second mail and mentioned they will need more time. So, I think it's a common scenario.
> 
> If you like to contact with them, you may use following address: [email protected]
> 
> Thx



dear,

I have overal 6,trying hard for each 6 in IELTS.Applied on 15 Nov,2010 for victoria as network security waiting for reply.

Can you suggest any other state for 475 visa as oerall 6 in network security skill ???


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

gemaltu said:


> dear,
> 
> I have overal 6,trying hard for each 6 in IELTS.Applied on 15 Nov,2010 for victoria as network security waiting for reply.
> 
> Can you suggest any other state for 475 visa as oerall 6 in network security skill ???



If you apply for regional area then overall 6 enough and you may apply victoria regional area but Victoria has stopped getting new application


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

era7bd said:


> If you apply for regional area then overall 6 enough and you may apply victoria regional area but Victoria has stopped getting new application


dear,I am waiting for victoria but u know any other state which take network sec for 475 visa please?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

gemaltu said:


> dear,I am waiting for victoria but u know any other state which take network sec for 475 visa please?



You may search in South Australia. There ICT Security Specialist is available. But IELTS requirment is 6.5 in each band. I did not find network security anywhere.


----------



## ausmoving (Aug 10, 2012)

*2012 Victoria sponsor ICT applications delay*

Hi Senior Members,

This is my second post in this forum. Just recently I started looking into this forum and should really appreciate all your efforts for keeping the aspirants with all update info reg migration. Thanks a lot for your guidance and advice!!! 

Now just as with the start of this thread, for 2012 ICT SMP applications, many have received the following e-mail:

"_Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised. 

We apologise for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible._"

I was just looking for the outcome of this scenario in 2011. When we receive such mails, what is the general expectation. Will the application have a positive outcome and if so how much delay is expected??? :confused2:


Any advice reg this would be greatly appreciated as am totally dependent on Victoria only for my migration plans.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I received the same email from the Victoria government. I have applied for a 190 SS from the Victoria government. I mailed back to them asking if this means that the sponsorship finalization will take more than the stipulated 12 weeks and this is the reply I got from them.

"Thank you for your email. 

The current processing time across all applications currently averages out to around 12 weeks. The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised and request that you do not enquire as to the progress of the application. "

Please keep us updated if you have any progress on this front? Anyone applied for a 189 and a 190? I am thinking of applying to 189 also. I have a total of 60 points for the 189 visa but am just a little apprehensive; what if i reduce my chances of getting a sponsorship from the Vic govt by applying for 189.. Has anyone applied for both 189 and 190??


----------

